# Can I re-wire this car seat controller motor?



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a front seat from a Ford Explorer. The seat had the electric system for forward, back, up, down, etc. I am trying to find out if there is any way for me to use this system for a prop? My biggest 2 questions being: 1) Can I/how would I wire it to an adapter for use with standard household current? 2) Can I/how would I control it in terms of the movement?

(Big smiley face so no one gets offended) I know a lot of people are going to have speculation on this and everyone here loves to help. That is a good thing, usually. I don't mean to sound rude because I appreciate any helpful suggestions, but if you don't know anything about electrical systems please don't make a suggestion just to have something to say. I am already confused enough.  

I tried to look up the specs on this particular motor but could not find anything online. I am including several pictures, which may be of no help at all. One is the top, one is the bottom, the other two are the plug and wires. If you think you may have an idea but need more info, let me know and I will try to find out. Or this may be a total waste of time if it is not possible. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

It looks like you actually have three motors there. One for the forward/backward movement, one for up/down and one for tilting the seat. The motor with the thru-shaft is probably the back and forth drive. Without knowing where that threaded shaft (at the bottom of the first pic) connects, I can't say what the other two drives are doing. I would guess that all three drives are slow and high-torque. The connector looks to be wired for three motors, too. If it were me, I'd try connecting a 12VDC wart to one of the vertical pairs of connectors to see what happens. Test at your own risk, though.


----------



## VexFX (Sep 27, 2011)

Those are high torque 12v DC motors, geared for power rather than speed. Any 12v power supply should be able to drive them. (A 12v wall wart with a high amp output would work great)

A lower amp output would be fine as well, but the motors may stall out under load.

You should be able to control the individual motors by applying power to the 6 pins. First you need to figure out which pair of pins is associated with each motor. Then you can reverse the motor by switching which pin of the pair you connect your hot lead to.

Good luck, and I look forward to seeing what you make with these!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks guys. 
Otaku, yeah, you are correct. There are 3 motors. When you say "one of the vertical pairs of connectors", exactly what would that be? Remember the email I sent you? Speak S-L-O-W-L-Y...haha. Why does CA have to be so dang far from FL? I know you could help me figure this thing out.
The fact that this was a high torque, slow set of motors was what I liked. I am hoping to go for a "Did that thing just move?" sort of approach.
Vex, thank you also. I feel kind of like I did when I tried to figure out how to use a wiper motor. I finally just gave up.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

For example, try applying 12VDC to two of the wires, the red and yellow ones with the white stripes. The wiring appears to be color-coded in pairs (3rd pic), so I imagine that there are 3 sets of matching stripes on the insulation with each set corresponding to a motor. If you wind up with the power going to two different motors, no problem, it won't damage them.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Okay, thanks Gary. That was a perfect explanation.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Just Whisper said:


> I have a front seat from a Ford Explorer. The seat had the electric system for forward, back, up, down, etc. I am trying to find out if there is any way for me to use this system for a prop? My biggest 2 questions being: 1) Can I/how would I wire it to an adapter for use with standard household current? 2) Can I/how would I control it in terms of the movement?
> 
> (Big smiley face so no one gets offended) I know a lot of people are going to have speculation on this and everyone here loves to help. That is a good thing, usually. I don't mean to sound rude because I appreciate any helpful suggestions, but if you don't know anything about electrical systems please don't make a suggestion just to have something to say. I am already confused enough.
> 
> I tried to look up the specs on this particular motor but could not find anything online. I am including several pictures, which may be of no help at all. One is the top, one is the bottom, the other two are the plug and wires. If you think you may have an idea but need more info, let me know and I will try to find out. Or this may be a total waste of time if it is not possible. Thanks for your help.


This appears to have 6 wires to 3 motors, 2 wires to each motor.. I would say the switches used change direction of power to reverse the motors. Which means if you use D.P.D.T. switches, self centering, moving the switch in one direction rotates the motor one way, moving the switch in the opposite direction turns the motor in the other direction.
If power and a ground are conected to each wire of a motor and then switch the wires around, you should be able to make the motor move one way and the the other. This would have to done for each motor. 3 motors means 3 switches.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

What year Explorer are the motors from? I might be able to give you the exact wiring diagram, I have a manual for my Explorer that goes into great detail for the wiring.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

bfjou812 said:


> What year Explorer are the motors from? I might be able to give you the exact wiring diagram, I have a manual for my Explorer that goes into great detail for the wiring.


It is a 1997.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas and help. But I threw it in the trash. Too much trouble for too little of an effect. I truly appreciate everyone's effort to help me.


----------

